# Great White Whale



## ManxChris (Jan 31, 2014)

Picked him up over the weekend from Kidderminster, back up to Heysham and home, now for testing and rebuilding.


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 31, 2014)

Look forward to pictures of refurb  :camper:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 31, 2014)

ManxChris said:


> Picked him up over the weekend from Kidderminster, back up to Heysham and home, now for testing and rebuilding.
> 
> View attachment 20067



good greef and i thought i lived in the sticks would have a few pigs in that yard oink oink,nice big van health to wear.:drive::drive:


----------



## GRWXJR (Jan 31, 2014)

Ooh!  Nice!

I like the big old reliable Merc's.  I know they aren't fast and refined (which I know all about cos I have an LDV Convoy with 2.5Di non-turbo!), but boy are they robust.  A zillion open-air market traders can't be wrong!

A chap can have faith in the mechanicals of a tank like this.  That's worth putting up with going a bit slower for, maybe losing a couple of mpg, and putting up with a bit more racket for on the move IMO (again - see LDV :dance.

These aren't 'faults' - its 'character' of course!

G.


----------



## n brown (Jan 31, 2014)

did you get the tool kit with it- a large hammer ?

I've fitted out a few of these-they have an endearing habit of going on forever !


----------



## ManxChris (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, it was a a balance of reliability, and i just like the look of them. Got to find out where the previous owner kept the brakes, as they are not located under the pedal at the moment. Need to get it Manx tested, taxed etc, then I will start on the restoration and modification of inside.

Luckily it came with:

Carver 1800sc caravan heater
ZG CF8 battery/dist system
Electrolux 4211 3way fridge
Thetford cassette C4 toilet.
Stoves Vanette C2200 over/grill
Carver Cascade Rapide water heater

And a load of other stuff, but it all needs to come out to cure various leaks, and ofc so I can rebuild it in my own style/requirements.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 2, 2014)

Already looks ready for the adventure, that three pointed star will carry her for many miles.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bomb proof mechanics  but the body can be a little crusty in places .luckily most of the structural  areas are usualy solid  and last well .good luck with th refurb .body parts can be found if you need them


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 3, 2014)

*​nice Merco!*


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Feb 3, 2014)

Plenty of space, will look great when you're finished :goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Feb 3, 2014)

is it the 4x4 version?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2014)

You b*st*rd !!!!!!!


----------



## n brown (Feb 3, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You b*st*rd !!!!!!!


  fancy one just like it eh ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 3, 2014)

n brown said:


> fancy one just like it eh ?



Me? No! Can't stand 'em!


----------



## n brown (Feb 3, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Me? No! Can't stand 'em!


 yeah it shows greengoose


----------



## shawbags (Feb 8, 2014)

ManxChris said:


> Picked him up over the weekend from Kidderminster, back up to Heysham and home, now for testing and rebuilding.
> 
> View attachment 20067



Great vans and great engines , its worth taking the time to put it back on the road.


----------



## ManxChris (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry, got so wrapped up in getting it ready for the Manx test, I forgot to give an update.

It failed the first test on the following....

All brake lines corroded
Master cylinder shot
Multiple crossmembers rotten under floor.
various holes in inner wings and rear doors
etc etc etc.

So, off I went...











And so on, and so forth


----------



## shawbags (Mar 12, 2014)

ManxChris said:


> Sorry, got so wrapped up in getting it ready for the Manx test, I forgot to give an update.
> 
> It failed the first test on the following....
> 
> ...



For an old merc that's not bad realy , keep up the good work and post picture of finished camper , cheers.


----------

